# [REQUEST] Android Programming tutorial



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

I'm not interested in app development. I would like it if someone could write up a tutorial on how to write custom ROM features, complete with the framework part and the part that the user uses to turn the feature on/off.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Do you have any java experience? If not I would first learn the language the code is in. ROM tutorials would be pointless as the base code changes so often. That being said checkout gerrit.sudoservers.com to see how mods are implemented.


----------

